# Android app refuses to download?



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Recently with my Bolt using my Android app from either my phone or my tablet after I click download show I get no confirmation nor will show download. If I then select same program to download again I get a message saying it's already scheduled to download would I like to cancel and if I go into device tab it shows no recordings and like I said before last week shows woud download . Granted about half the time the downloads would fail I don't know if that was normal either since this is my first streamer.
The same program will stream in-house via WiFi fine. I've never set up my bolt for out of house streaming.I tried rebooting my bolt and android devices. Should I call Tivo to swap my bolt since it's under a year since I bought it? I opened up my bolt to disable the fan because it was too loud doing so I broke off three or four of the plastic hinges. Hope it doesn't void my warranty. I'm still using the stock hard drive. If I do get a replacement Bolt from TiVo I won't be able to clone this drive to my new TiVo I don't suppose? 
My streaming function while nice often fails and produces error codes. Is this normal?


----------



## Kevin D42 (Nov 7, 2009)

leiff said:


> Recently with my Bolt using my Android app from either my phone or my tablet after I click download show I get no confirmation nor will show download. If I then select same program to download again I get a message saying it's already scheduled to download would I like to cancel and if I go into device tab it shows no recordings and like I said before last week shows woud download . Granted about half the time the downloads would fail I don't know if that was normal either since this is my first streamer.
> The same program will stream in-house via WiFi fine. I've never set up my bolt for out of house streaming.I tried rebooting my bolt and android devices. Should I call Tivo to swap my bolt since it's under a year since I bought it? I opened up my bolt to disable the fan because it was too loud doing so I broke off three or four of the plastic hinges. Hope it doesn't void my warranty. I'm still using the stock hard drive. If I do get a replacement Bolt from TiVo I won't be able to clone this drive to my new TiVo I don't suppose?
> My streaming function while nice often fails and produces error codes. Is this normal?


I have the same download issue (Nexus 6 Android 7.1.1). For me, streaming (both in home and out of home) works fine. I doubt the issue is with your Tivo. The streaming issue feels like an app/networking issue. I suggest you call Tivo for some help/guidance.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I had same issue since last update.
Delete App and reinstalled fixed it


----------



## Kevin D42 (Nov 7, 2009)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I had same issue since last update.
> Delete App and reinstalled fixed it


Delete and reinstall fixed it for me also. Thanks


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

What a complicated mess. I started with the same problem. Updated the app, had to log in again, and then I could no longer stream. No doubt I need to reset up streaming, but I need to be home to do that.

So I restore the tivo app from backup. Now I have an older app and I can stream and download, but only to internal storage, and not external. But this is somewhat of an improvement, and I think I may leave well enough alone until I get home.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I had same issue since last update.
> Delete App and reinstalled fixed it


This worked for me as well.

Scott


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks reinstalling fixed it at least to try .but my downloads frequently fail with error codes. At this time I'm getting a 43 - 9 error code. Does anyone know what's causing these are these frequent for everybody and how I can make it better? I have a 655 Netgear router I have it set up to only transmit on the Wireless-G Spectrum. Would it improve to change to N wifi?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

What is this app of which you speak? I have an Android phone (Samsung Galaxy S7). I have two Bolts that are on my home wireless network. Is this something from which I could benefit? TIA for any guidance. (sorry I'm kind of an idiot about apps still)


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

sharkster said:


> What is this app of which you speak? I have an Android phone (Samsung Galaxy S7). I have two Bolts that are on my home wireless network. Is this something from which I could benefit? TIA for any guidance. (sorry I'm kind of an idiot about apps still)


The TiVo app from Google Play Store.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank You! I'll check it out.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@sharkster you could definitely benefit. You can create and manage recordings, use a qwerty keyboard to enter text as if you had a slide pro remote, watch live (essentially) and recorded TV, even cast to another TV if your android has screen casting and you have a chromecast. Pretty convenient way to watch and manage all your Tivos anywhere. I use it a lot.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

mdavej said:


> @sharkster you could definitely benefit. You can create and manage recordings, use a qwerty keyboard to enter text as if you had a slide pro remote, watch live (essentially) and recorded TV, even cast to another TV if your android has screen casting and you have a chromecast. Pretty convenient way to watch and manage all your Tivos anywhere. I use it a lot.


Thanks, Dave! I appreciate the additional info, as I know absolutely nothing about this. I don't know about the chromecast thing, but I'll do some reading. I just did a search on my phone for this app but didn't get anywhere with it yet. I also don't know about the 'screen casting' thing. See how much I don't know? hehe


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Has anyone compared the picture quality on downloaded at best quality setting versus streaming? It looks to me that streaming might look better. My viewing is on a 1080p 10in tablet


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've never downloaded. But I can tell you that the pq is terrible on the app if you stream outside the home. Inside, it's acceptable. 

99% of the time I use the app for DVR management and the qwerty remote. I very rarely use it to watch anything. My Slingbox works much, much better.


----------



## Kevin D42 (Nov 7, 2009)

leiff said:


> Recently with my Bolt using my Android app from either my phone or my tablet after I click download show I get no confirmation nor will show download. If I then select same program to download again I get a message saying it's already scheduled to download would I like to cancel and if I go into device tab it shows no recordings and like I said before last week shows woud download . Granted about half the time the downloads would fail I don't know if that was normal either since this is my first streamer.
> The same program will stream in-house via WiFi fine. I've never set up my bolt for out of house streaming.I tried rebooting my bolt and android devices. Should I call Tivo to swap my bolt since it's under a year since I bought it? I opened up my bolt to disable the fan because it was too loud doing so I broke off three or four of the plastic hinges. Hope it doesn't void my warranty. I'm still using the stock hard drive. If I do get a replacement Bolt from TiVo I won't be able to clone this drive to my new TiVo I don't suppose?
> My streaming function while nice often fails and produces error codes. Is this normal?


Does your device go to "sleep" while downloading? If I leave my phone on the counter while downloading, it goes to "sleep" and the download fails. If I plug in the charger and leave it on the counter, the download completes. Nexus 6 with 7.1.1.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

sharkster said:


> Thanks, Dave! I appreciate the additional info, as I know absolutely nothing about this. I don't know about the chromecast thing, but I'll do some reading. I just did a search on my phone for this app but didn't get anywhere with it yet. I also don't know about the 'screen casting' thing. See how much I don't know? hehe


There is no casting app. It's either built into each streaming app, or built into your Android device (screen casting). The former would be a casting icon that you would select inside a given app. The latter, you pick cast if you swipe down from the top of your Android's screen. The Chromecast device you have to buy and plug into your TV or AVR. It receives whatever you cast to it and displays it on your TV. Screen casting is generally inferior to native casting from an app that supports it. I use screen casting as a last resort. But screen casting is the only way to send Tivo content to a Chromecast. Using a Fire TV or stick with the Tivo app works much better.

That being said, the casting thing is pretty useless except when travelling. Inside your home, Minis work much better than casting.

I personally hate the Chromecast since control is so clunky and picture quality, at least from Tivo and certain web sites, is marginal. The only time I use it is when Google occasionally offers video rental deals for a buck or two or when I stream from a certain website that I can't get any other way (I'm talking about you, BBC America).

Anyway have fun with the app. But it helps to have a clear idea of what you actually want to accomplish before you go out and get a bunch of streaming devices and apps. If you tell us your goals, we can probably recommend the best hardware and software to accomplish them.


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

mdavej said:


> That being said, the casting thing is pretty useless except when travelling. Inside your home, Minis work much better than casting.
> .


I would agree with this - the only caveat is that you need to make sure that it is all configured and working *before* you start traveling. Once you are on the road, try and avoid changing anything that might break something.

Once I got home, I got my download working again - to my 32Gb "Adapted Storage" instead of "Internal Storage" (which has very little free space). I was able to download a 3-hour program last night (~1.5Gb) that I could play back this morning when away from my WiFi.

FYI - SD cards have different "classes" - they are not all the same. I picked "class 10" (the fastest) when I bought mine and split it in two (32Gb adapted, 32Gb external). The "class 10" gives me 10MB/s, and I can play back from memory on the phone without any pausing or stuttering. I don't know how well it would work if you picked a slower SD card.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I don't see an option to download to SD card?
I would love that, as my internal storage is getting pretty full, but i usually only try to keep 1-2 programs on my phone at a time.


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I don't see an option to download to SD card?
> I would love that, as my internal storage is getting pretty full, but i usually only try to keep 1-2 programs on my phone at a time.


Basically what I did is purchase the 64Gb Class 10 SD card for the phone. Once I had it in the phone, I set it up and used 32Gb for internal (adoptable storage) and 32Gb external.

Next, I moved the TiVO app from internal memory to "adopted storage" using the Android application manger.

When I go to download a show, it tells me I had roughly 30Gb free. Once I started downloading programs that went down of course. The phone itself only has 16Gb, of which not much at all is free.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

i didn't know ( or see) how to split the storage on SD card. My phone is 64 internal storage, and sd card is listed under 64 portable storage.
I really have the space on my internal storage, just wondering how you were able to get downloads to SD card.
So its not an option, it's how you set up your SD card, and moved the app.


----------



## ericy (Feb 11, 2016)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> i didn't know ( or see) how to split the storage on SD card. My phone is 64 internal storage, and sd card is listed under 64 portable storage.
> I really have the space on my internal storage, just wondering how you were able to get downloads to SD card.
> So its not an option, it's how you set up your SD card, and moved the app.


My recollection (it was a few months back) is that I had to use a tool called "adb" on my PC to split the storage, and I picked 50-50. If you made the whole thing adoptable, you wouldn't need to do this.

But you are right - moving the app seems to be what made it possible The thing I don't know is if you had a normal SD card, whether you could move the app there and the thing would still work.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I think the adoptable storage thing is a recent (Android 6?) feature. Basically adopted storage becomes internal storage (it's added as an extension volume of the data volume). The only downside to this is you cannot remove the SD card anymore - once it's adopted, it's a part of the internal storage and removing it pretty much destroys all the data.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Is there a place to see the download queue? I can't get it to work from my phone or my tablet (both Android v7.0 and v7.1.2).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mdavej said:


> I've never downloaded. But I can tell you that the pq is terrible on the app if you stream outside the home. Inside, it's acceptable.
> 
> 99% of the time I use the app for DVR management and the qwerty remote. I very rarely use it to watch anything. My Slingbox works much, much better.


I just finished streaming 15 minutes from the TiVo app on my Cell phone from a TiVo Bolt at home. While here at work. It was consistently showing a video quality of either 6 or 7 out of seven bars. And the picture quality looked extremely good on my Galaxy S8.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I just finished streaming 15 minutes from the TiVo app on my Cell phone from a TiVo Bolt at home. While here at work. It was consistently showing a video quality of either 6 or 7 out of seven bars. And the picture quality looked extremely good on my Galaxy S8.


I should have qualified with "on a big screen". App looks fine on a phone/tablet. But when you watch the Fire stick app on a full size TV, looks terrible. Sling handles limited upload bandwidth much, much better.


----------

